# Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 24-28 Agosto 2007



## Rog (24 Ago 2007 às 17:43)

Como saíram agora os últimos run's das 12:00 UTC e estamos a 24 horas do evento, e insistindo os modelos num episódio de instabilidade em Portugal Continental, abriu-se um tópico de Seguimento especial, onde devem a partir de agora colocar todas as mensagens de seguimento, previsão e alertas desde que relacionados com este episódio. 
No momento as previsões indicam precipitação forte e trovoadas.
Porque as previsões e as condições alteram-se, pede-se que em vez de colocarem links, usem preferencialmente screenshots.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*

*Já tinha colocado este post no outro tópico mas aqui fica novamente*

Já é perfeitamente visivel por satelite a formação de nuvens a uma velocidade aterradora.

O exemplo de Cadiz onde já chove. É isto que vai acontecer, chuva a aparecer do nada.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 18:09)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*

*Alerta amarelo no IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



*Alerta amarelo e laranja no INM*





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_mm.php


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*

Bem parece que a Chuva irá passar de Sul para Centro e Norte Durante Domingo.







Aqui ja o pior está no Norte.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*

É incrivel como as previsões podem mudar nestas situações de um dia para o outro. Lembro-me de ver ontem um meteograma do GFS no qual previa 105 mm para Faro durante o fds. Hoje na última saida das 12z prevê 11 mm.


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Ago 2007 às 18:27)

Boa tarde a todos.
Tenho andado afastado daqui pois apesar de tudo é época de férias, e qual é a minha surpresa ao chegar e ver o que se está e irá passar. Para quem esteve uns dias no sul é uma surpresa completa ver esta alteração.
Ainda ontem na zona de VRSA esteve um dia impecável e hoje já promete outro tipo de emoções. Que pena já lá não estar pois poderia ter alguma surpresa.
Vamos lá a acompanhar isto que promete, e vamos a ver o que vai calhar aqui para esta zona...


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 18:32)

*Re: Seguimento Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 25-27 Agosto 2007*



HotSpot disse:


> Já é perfeitamente visivel por satelite a formação de nuvens a uma velocidade aterradora.



Pois. Mais importante ainda, é que no centro do país também parece que estão a nascer.
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgii


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 18:45)

Não seria mais adequado colocar principalmente o algarve e alentejo em alerta laranja e não amarelo como colocou o IM dado que a província de Huelva encontra-se em alerta laranja??


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 18:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não seria mais adequado colocar principalmente o algarve e alentejo em alerta laranja e não amarelo como colocou o IM dado que a província de Huelva encontra-se em alerta laranja??



O IM só costuma meter alertas desses quase mesmo em cima do acontecimento. Acho que os distritos alentejanos mereceriam um alerta diferente dos outros distritos pois em princípio é la que a "acção" principal vai estar.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 18:54)

Em Faro já vejo algumas nuvens, a sorte é que eles estão a passar ao meu lado, em Olhão é deverá estar mais nuvens.
E Vila Real de Santo António deverá estar debaixo de fogo.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 19:01)

CMPunk disse:


> Em Faro já vejo algumas nuvens, a sorte é que eles estão a passar ao meu lado, em Olhão é deverá estar mais nuvens.
> E Vila Real de Santo António deverá estar debaixo de fogo.



Pelo radar, o fogo por enquanto ainda está todo em Espanha, excepto pelo distrito da Guarda onde já deve estar a chover. É interessante o radar espanhol, com aquela linha de precipitação (e tempestades) a cruzar parte do país de NE a SW:






Parece uma linha de turbonada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 19:02)

Predicción General para España, mañana 



DIA 24 DE AGOSTO DE 2007 A LAS 19:00 HORA OFICIAL.

PREDICCION VALIDA DESDE LAS 00 HASTA LAS 24 H.O. DEL SABADO 25.
(ESTA PREDICCION SE ACTUALIZARA A LAS 06 H.O. DEL SABADO 25).

A.- FENOMENOS SIGNIFICATIVOS:

CHUBASCOS LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY FUERTES EN EL SUROESTE PENIN-
SULAR, OESTE DE LA MESETA SUR Y DEL SISTEMA CENTRAL, Y, DE MADRU-
GADA, EN LA COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA. VIENTOS FUERTES EN ANDALUCIA
ORIENTAL Y LITORALES MEDITERRANEO ORIENTAL DE ANDALUCIA, MURCIA,
COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA Y BALEARES.

B:- PREDICCION:

EN EL INTERIOR DE LA PENINSULA Y EN ANDALUCIA NUBOSO A MUY NUBOSO
CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES A MODERADOS, OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA,
QUE SERAN MAS PROBABLES E INTENSOS EN EL SUROESTE Y ZONA CENTRO,
PUDIENDO SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN EL SUROESTE, OESTE DE LA
MESETA SUR Y DEL SISTEMA CENTRAL, Y MUY FUERTES EN PUNTOS DEL
LITORAL ATLANTICO ANDALUZ Y DEL ESTRECHO. EN EL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA Y EN BALEARES, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON PROBABILIDAD DE
CHUBASCOS DISPERSOS DEBILES, OCASIONALMENTE MODERADOS, SIENDO
MENOS  PROBABLES EN EL AREA CANTABRICA. EN CANARIAS POCO NUBOSO
AUMENTANDO A NUBOSO O MUY NUBOSO EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS.

TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO ASCENSO SALVO EL LIGERO
DESCENSO DE LAS MAXIMAS EN EL SUROESTE PENINSULAR.

VIENTO MODERADO DE COMPONENTE E EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, CON
INTERVALOS DE FUERTES EN EL EXTREMO ORIENTAL DE ANDALUCIA, EN LOS
LITORALES MEDITERRANEO ORIENTAL DE ANDALUCIA, DE MURCIA, DE LA
COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA, DE BALEARES Y DEL NOROESTE DE GALICIA.

Fonte: INM

Em relação aos alertas o INM colocou em alerta laranja para chuva e trovoadas que estava esta manhã só em alerta amarelo, vamos ver o que isto vai dar nas próximas horas


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 19:19)

Ora aqui está a primeira imagem. 
As nuvens estão mesmo quase em cima da minha cabeça, aos poucos e poucos elas andam mais perto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 20:07)

Nesta imagem já se vê a instabilidade a sul do sotavento algarvio e aproximar de terra  venha ela 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 21:39)

A linha não se move, apenas se expande. Tem uma zona mais activa  próximo Algarve, centrado na vertical de Huelva.

Reparem na forma como disparou nos último frames.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 21:48)

Estofex já saiu. Atenção que a validade apenas até amanhã de manhã ( 6 UTC)









E falam da situação do leste de Espanha, não abordam a nossa situação de amanhã.



> ...E-Spain, the Balearic Islands...
> 
> An update / upgrade becomes necessary to reflect increasing confidence in the development of severe thunderstorms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2007 às 21:49)

Previsiones meteorológicas
Hoy, 24 de Agosto
De nuevo la menor nubosidad y mayor estabilidad va a corresponder al cuadrante Suroeste peninsular, y también a la mayor parte del resto del tercio Oeste, pero sólo hasta mediodía, de modo que al final del día van a comenzar a cambiar las cosas en el Suroeste, y ya podría comenzar a aparecer algún chubasco o tormenta moderada en el centro-Oeste de Andalucía, Extremadura o el Sistema Central. 
Mañana, 25 de Agosto
La mayor inestabilidad se traslada esta vez al cuadrante Suroeste peninsular, donde pasan a estar los cielos nubosos y habrá probabilidad de tormentas moderadas que localmente podrán ser fuertes, o incluso alguna muy localizada muy fuerte, en Andalucía occidental, Extremadura y la parte occidental del Sistema Central. 
Domingo, 26 de Agosto
Ya paulatinamente la inestabilidad irá remitiendo del Suroeste, con algún chubasco más disperso. Por el contrario la mayor inestabilidad se moverá hacia el norte, con chubascos moderados y alguna tormenta algo fuerte hacia el Alto Duero y Ebro, Cordillera Cantábrica y el interior de Galicia, y chubascos de débiles a moderados más dispersos en la mayor parte del interior peninsular. 
CEAMET


----------



## HotSpot (24 Ago 2007 às 22:05)

Podem acompanhar aqui o festival de Trovoada que já começou...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:05)

Boas!! 

Já fui tomar o cafezinhu e tal, ainda tenhu de por uma foto ke tirei antes das 20 horas.
Bem o tempo esta preto, mas ainda nao caiu uma pinga, pelo ki vi no IM as trovoadas andam a chegar perto de V.R.S.A

Há uma coisa que acho muita graça, é que aqui os vizinhos estavam muito convencidos que amanha iam a praia e tal, eu avisei e tudo, ninguem acreditou em mim, agora no final de tarde gozei uma beka. Lo0l


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:07)

HotSpot disse:


> Podem acompanhar aqui o festival de Trovoada que já começou...
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp



É verdade, o festival já começou ali perto da fronteira de Portugal, agora durante a noite deve chegar a V.R.S.A


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 22:15)

CMPunk disse:


> É verdade, o festival já começou ali perto da fronteira de Portugal, agora durante a noite deve chegar a V.R.S.A




Vamos lá ver se nós vamos ter festival esta noite ou amanhã de manhã, também temos direito não é CMPunk


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vamos lá ver se nós vamos ter festival esta noite ou amanhã de manhã, também temos direito não é CMPunk



Claro, tambem mercemos, eu ke adoro as trovoadas, já não oixu á bue, muitas das vezes kuando fazia tava eu a dormir e nao ouvia nada, ja no ano passado dizem ke fez um trovao mesmo perto da minha casa ke fez um barulho enorme e ke as coisas de casa mexiam-se todas, e eu nao ouvi nada, porque tava a dormir ganda pedrada ke tinha. Lo0l 

Espero ke faça trovoada ja esta noite ou na madrugada de sabado.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:31)

Epah agora aki o radar do IM dá pa ver ke choveu mesmo aki perto, lol, deve ter chuvido em Loulé.


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 22:37)

Mais um mapa.
Tecto das nuvens ás 18h.





www.meteogalicia.es

Claramente visível a linha de instabilidade...


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

Um facto curioso: Nas imagens do MODIS vê-se claramente os efeitos da vaguada ao "arrastar" o topo da nuvens para SW. Este windshear é excelente para favorecer o desenvolvimento de CBs


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 22:46)

[/URL][/IMG]

Nota-se que colocaram neste run das 18 mais precipitação tanto no algarve como no alentejo





Nesta imagem temos o CAPE -5 mesmo aqui na zona onde moramos CMPunk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Ago 2007 às 22:46)

Isto promete, está muito bem organizada:


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nesta imagem temos o CAPE -5 mesmo aqui na zona onde moramos CMPunk



O Segundo mapa ke metestes é de trovoadas? O que ker dizer Cape -5 ??


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 22:59)

Imagem do Radar das 21:30.

Chuva aqui perto de Faro não? Veju ali uma pinta ali perto, mas não sei bem onde é? Só sei que é muito perto daqui, eu ainda moro a 7km por cima de Faro.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 23:06)

CMPunk disse:


> O Segundo mapa ke metestes é de trovoadas? O que ker dizer Cape -5 ??



Vê este post sobre o CAPE/LI


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 23:14)

Descargas até agora, a ver se amanhã temos direito a uma arvore de natal colorida





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/wz/pics/Rsfloc.html

Brutal SCM nas Baleares. ..


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2007 às 23:35)

*Precipitação GFS vs. Hirlam*
Últimos run's respectivamente, 18z e 12z, até às 48 horas










*
Anim do CAPE/LI (Run 18z) até à meia noite de 4ªfeira  *
Tantos dias de instabilidade fazem-me lembrar as trovoadas de Junho ou Julho do ano passado, em que tivemos umas belas células em dferentes locais do país.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 23:38)

Estive agora a ver no IM as trovoadas das 21 horas á 00 previstas e tá muito fraco. Anda um + sozinho no algarve e outro + sozinho no Alentejo.

Ta aki o link para verem.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 23:41)

Para ficar como registo e comparmos com os próximos dias ficam aqui as radiosondagens de Lisboa e Corunha de hoje

*LISBOA*





*CORUNHA*


----------



## squidward (24 Ago 2007 às 23:44)

Aí no Algarve ja conseguem ver relampagos???


----------



## Redfish (24 Ago 2007 às 23:45)

Em Loulé e a Norte de Loulé (nem uma Pinga),mas a minha mulher já avistou relampagos, contudo a circulação de nuvens continua mt calma (!!!).
Estou ansioso pelo festival.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 23:48)

Eu ainda nãi vi relampagos. Lol 
Aqui tambem não caiu uma pinga.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 23:49)

Tambem ainda nao fui á rua, é por isso que não vi anda, mas eu só vou quando haver barulho das trovoadas. Lo0l


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 23:51)

aqui não vi nada ainda  e a minha estação por volta das 23h30m voltou a tocar o alarme de tempestade por isso dentro de 6 a 12 horas deve estar aí a festa senão vai a estação pela janela


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 23:53)

Aqui está mais uma imagem do Radar do IM das 22:30.
Em Espanha está a chover bastante, aqui no algarve é uma mancha pequena.






Em Olhão já aconteceu alguma coisa de especial? Tipuh chuva e trovoada? Aqui está muito calmo.


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 23:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> aqui não vi nada ainda  e a minha estação por volta das 23h30m voltou a tocar o alarme de tempestade por isso dentro de 6 a 12 horas deve estar aí a festa senão vai a estação pela janela



Lol, já reparei que está tudo muito calmo, irei aguardar por algu, hoje nem vou dormir.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 00:58)

Bem parece que já choveu em Faro, mas qui onde moro não choveu uma pinga.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 01:09)

Aqui está os Avisos do Estofex.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 01:27)

Exacto, finalmente está aí a análise do Estofex para nós. A única coisa a falhar é o Shear que podia ser mais intenso, mas mesmo assim é relevante. Seria bom eles fazerem uma nova previsão amanhã de manhã, vamos ver,mas se não fizerem, eu vou comparar os mapas amanhã com os que suportaram esta previsão e vemos se haverá alteraçoes nos próximos run's.



> *SYNOPSIS*
> 
> A disturbed weather pattern will persist over most parts of Europe with a strong upper-level low pressure just west of Portugal and a strengthening high pressure area west of Ireland. An active polar front jet will continue to steer depressions towards Norway and Sweden.
> Hot and dry conditions prevail over the central and eastern Mediterranean.
> ...


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 02:13)

Uma célula a crescer em Marrocos


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 02:30)

Aqui está o Radar da 00:30.
É estranho dizer que ja choveu aqui, mas eu não vi nada, lo0l.






Mas a chuva que cai está a deixar muito a desejar pelas previsões que foram feitas. Nem uma trovoada e nenhuma chuva.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 02:34)

E agora o Radar da 01:00.
Em espanha tem chuvido muito mesmo, aqui é que não chove quase nada mesmo.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:00)

Dois mapas de Alertas do Meteoalarm,

Alertas de Espanha





Alertas de Portugal


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:01)

Entao porque que o Radar da 01:00 desapareceu???


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:02)

Aqui está uma previsao!!


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:06)

Radar da 01:30.
Muito Chuva em Espanha e Pouco cá no Algarve.





Vejo chuva aqui perto de mim mas acho que não choveu nada, agora vou á rua ver.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:10)

Já acabei de saber agora que em Almancil Choveu 0.3mm.
Muito pouco.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:17)

Afinal sempre choveu aqui, lol, tá o chão mulhado, mas deve ter sido pouco.
O céu está muito nublado e o Firefox e o Weather Exchanger dizem qeu está céu limpo.
Relampagos ou trovoada é que não vi nada.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:40)

Radar das 02:00!





A Espanha está a ser masacrada pela chuva, já Marrocos tambem não escapa.
Cá por Portugal cai cuva no Algarve e no Centro.
Pelos Radares que tenho visto já caiu alguma chuva aqui em Mata Lobos que fica a 7KM de Faro. O chão está um pouco mulhado, não deve ter chuvido mais que 0.5mm.
O IM diz que já choveu 0.3mm em Castro Marim ás 01:00. Não sei se é verdade ou mentira.
Em Almancil tambem já choveu 0.3mm.

Por agora é tudo, vou estar atento para dar mais informação.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:42)

Só tenho mais uma coisa a acrescentar, a temperatura está s ubir e já chegou aos 25º.

É um pouco estranho.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:50)

Bem isto está animador.
Tenho aqui duas imagens do IM de satelite que são interresantes.

Esta imagem é da 01:00, as nuvens estavam a ir para Marrocos, onde já deu uma boas chuvada.





Imagem das 02:00, parece que se formaram muitas mais nuvens e as que tavam em Marrocos estão a voltar para Portugal/Espanha.





Entretanto já saiu a imagem de Radar das 02:30.




Em Espanha já não chove assim tanto e já começa a chover mais aqui para o Algarve.
Faro, Olhão talvez Tavira e V.R.S.A já choveu as 02:30.
Posso estar enganado mas é o que se ve no Radar.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 03:56)

Bem agora começou a Festa, está a cair Granizo aqui em Mata Lobos (Faro).
E não é pouco não, vai chuvendo e caindo muito Granizo, está lindo isto aqui.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 04:38)

*Novas Informações!!*

A Chuva começa a atacar o Algarve, já choveu 2.4mm em S.Brás de Alportel durante as 02:00, fonte do IM.
Em Faro não sei se choveu, pois não consigu inforamção.
Aqui em Mata Lobos choveu e caiu Granizo durante um bom tempo. 
Em Almancil que fica aqui perto, choveu 0.8mm até agora.
Por isso tambem deve ter chuvido quase o mesmo por aqui mas não sei.
Trovoadas ou Relampagos foi o que ainda não vi.

Tambem recolhi a imagem do Radar do IM ás 03:00.




Nesta imagem já deu para reparar que já começa a chover bem pelo algarve.
Decerteza que já choveu em Faro, não consigu é saber quanto porque o IM demora muito tempo a meter os dados das estações.
Mas pela imagem dá para ver tudo.
Tambem ja choveu em Setubal e pelo Alentejo.
Aqui no Algarve quem tem uma boa noite é Sagres, Lagos e Aljezur que não cai uma pinga.
Agora vamos ver se há mais festa aqui, até porque agora acalmou.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 04:54)

Bem agora o Wunderground já resgistou no total a queda de 1mm de Chuva em Albufeira e Almancil.
Aqui em Mata Lobos e Faro deverá estar perto disso tambem.

Fui agora á rua e chove, o céu está completamente cheio de Nuvens Pretas, parece que irá ultrupassar o 1mm de Chuva.

Ainda á minutos parece ter ouvido um estrondo pequeno, não sei se foi trovoada, como tenho a ventoinha ligaduh é um pouco dificil ouvir.

E não percebo porque me tiraram a imagem das 03:00 do Radar do IM. 
Não percebuh mesmo.

Aqui deixo novamente o Radar das 03:00.





E agora o Radar das 03:30.




Neste Radar dá para ver que continua a chover no Centro e no Sul.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:06)

Incrivel.
O Wunderground registou que já choveu 11.7mm em Albufeira. 
Bem lá já choveu bastante bem, e parece que não vai acabar por aqui, cada vez que vejo a página esta a aumentar.

Consegui arranjar uma imagem de satelite ás 03:00.




Ja tive a ver a animação e reparei que as nuvens que tavam em Marrocas estao mais perto daqui.
Parece que o melhor está para vir.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:13)

Agora ando a reparar que ando a esvrever bue coisas aqui no tópico, espero que não faxa mal.
Apenas tenho grande gosto e adoro a meteo.
E não é todos dias que temos uma Instablilidade, depois gostaria de saber porque que ás vezes os Radares do Im que meto desaparecem?
Já me aconteceu isso 2 vezes.

Bem e a festa começou mesmo. Já oixu Trovoada 
E parece que está a aproximar-se. Vai ser lindo vai.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 05:18)

CMPunk disse:


> Incrivel.
> O Wunderground registou que já choveu 11.7mm em Albufeira.
> Bem lá já choveu bastante bem, e parece que não vai acabar por aqui, cada vez que vejo a página esta a aumentar.
> 
> ...



Ena CMPunk, agora entrei no forum até me assustei. Grande relato em directo, uma página só tua 

Aqui também estão quase 25°C às 5 da manhã, isto só pode dar um grande estardalhaço com este calor e tanto frio a entrar nos niveis altos.

A coisa já começa a alastrar perto daqui também.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:24)

Lol! É verdade foi uma grande relato.
Isto para mim é fascinante, aqui está a fazer Trovoada, deve estar ali para os lados de Almancil, mas tou a ver que vai passar mesmo por cima da minha casa.
Já choveu Granizo e não foi pouco. Em Albufeira é que chuveu muito.
Está a animar isto hoje.
Ah é verdade Vince, eu durante a noite meti uns 2 Radares, só que depois desapareceram, sabes o que aconteceu?


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:28)

Olha agora fui ao IM e já estão mais Distritos em Alerta Amarelo.
E tambem durante as 03:00 chuveu 0.1mm em Faro e mais 0.2mm em S.Brás de Alportel.
Mesmo assim acho muito estranho, até porque nos radares mostra mais chuva.


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2007 às 05:30)

acorda vince! vai pra janela ver os relampagos! 
ja vi uns bem bonitos!
embora as primeiras celulas que se formaram sobre setubal parecerem ja estar a morrer 1 pouco.. mas ha bastantes novas a nascer por tras.. ta explosivo o ar.. vamos ver como se agrupam ou nao..


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 05:30)

ola pessoal, desde as 5 e pouco k começou a festa aqui no meu lado, agora sem duvida mais forte, bela noite ka aí temos


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:31)

Já saiu a imagem de Radar das 04:00.





Tens razão vince, está a alastar e não é pouco não.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 05:32)

Primeiro descarga ouvida ainda longe, às 5:28


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:32)

Está a haver festa um pouco por todo o Lado. 

Aqui tambem começou a fazer Trovoada.


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 05:36)

de salientar k ainda nao chove por aqui


----------



## Nuno (25 Ago 2007 às 05:39)

rozzo disse:


> acorda vince! vai pra janela ver os relampagos!
> ja vi uns bem bonitos!
> embora as primeiras celulas que se formaram sobre setubal parecerem ja estar a morrer 1 pouco.. mas ha bastantes novas a nascer por tras.. ta explosivo o ar.. vamos ver como se agrupam ou nao..



Morrer? Acho que nao por aqui continua animaçao muita mesmo, trovoadas fortes, belso raios, e chove, ah i vem ai mto mais convidava a irem ver o radar do im loule as 4:00!


----------



## rozzo (25 Ago 2007 às 05:42)

vaga disse:


> Morrer? Acho que nao por aqui continua animaçao muita mesmo, trovoadas fortes, belso raios, e chove, ah i vem ai mto mais convidava a irem ver o radar do im loule as 4:00!



sim eu sei! referia-me so a primeira de todas que nasceu, e que tava aqui mais proxima da minha zona, que perdeu 1 pouco de força, mas entretanto, muitas outras estao a nascer, um pouco mais longe daqui por agora, e o panorama geral é de se estarem a agrupar cada vez mais! portanto, sim, para aumentar a festa


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 05:44)

bom acho k vou ter de continuar a ouvi los deitada, pois a minha vista direita nao me permite deixar tar de olhos abertos sem lacrimejar por mt tempo, , entretanto desejo uma boa noitada a todos, e com um trovão me despeço malta, ate logo aproveitem


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 05:45)

CMPunk disse:


> Já saiu a imagem de Radar das 04:00.



Tem atenção que não é das 4 mas das 5 (4 UTC).
E no teu caso, no Algarve, usa o radar de Loulé


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 05:51)

Vince disse:


> Tem atenção que não é das 4 mas das 5 (4 UTC).
> E no teu caso, no Algarve, usa o radar de Loulé



Obrigaduh pela dica Vince.
Voçes nem sabem como eu tou, fui a rua filmar, derrepente cai grande tromba de água, com bue vento a mistura fui me logo abrigar, e para apanhar boa imagem tinha de sair kuase do abrigo, bem fikei todo mulhado, fix 2 videox ke taum exelentes, é pena ke fotos nem uma ke consegui tirar, o relampago era mais rapido. Lo0l


----------



## Redfish (25 Ago 2007 às 06:00)

Aqui choveu bastante ás 05 .30h.
Agora esta um espectactulo de som e luz ao largo.
Impressionante 
5*****


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:05)

Ainda me safei, paxei o filme para o PC, fix pausa no video kuando estava a reproduzir kuando caiu um raio e paxei po paint e aki esta, espero ke gostem. 






Bem ele ainda continua a fazer trovoada, ja chuveu foi bue mesmo.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 06:07)

CMPunk disse:


> Obrigaduh pela dica Vince.
> Voçes nem sabem como eu tou, fui a rua filmar, derrepente cai grande tromba de água, com bue vento a mistura fui me logo abrigar, e para apanhar boa imagem tinha de sair kuase do abrigo, bem fikei todo mulhado, fix 2 videox ke taum exelentes, é pena ke fotos nem uma ke consegui tirar, o relampago era mais rapido. Lo0l



Aí no Algarve a coisa continua a crescer bem ...


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:12)

A coisa está a ficar bonitah.
Mais uma imagem de satelite das 05:00 senao me engano, ta certo agora né vince??





As nuvens que tinha ido até Marrocos ja estao mesmo a entrar no Algarve.

Agora deixo uma imagem de Radar das 05:30.




Parece que a chuva tem vindo a aumentar nas ultimas horas.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:18)

Pois parece que sim, cada vez ta pior, mas ate esta a fikar fixe 

Agora falando de chuva em termos de zonas, em Albufeira já chuveu 12.2mm, em Almancil 1.3mm, em Faro não faxu ideia, aqui tambem nao, mas aqui já chuveu bue mesmo.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:21)

Se voxes verem bem este link do IM ke é as deskargas electricas, as ultimas ke sao as amarelas duplicaram em relaxao as outras, dai a trovoada em varias sitios.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:30)

Bem agrao emti aqui o Radar de Loulé pa se ver bem a chuva ke kai aki no Algarve.





Pelo ke veju ate me assusto, Vince onde estar assim meio vermelho caiu kuase 50mm????
É que pela imagem parece, não me admiro nada, esta a chuver bue mesmo, eu para mim xamo isto uma grande tromba de agua, ja nao chuvia assim há algum tempo mesmo, e tenho para mim que vai haver inudações.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:47)

As 05:00 choveu em Faro(Aeroporto) 1.0mm, em S.Brás de Alportel 1.7mm, em Mértola 0.7mm, Alcacer do Sal 0.8mm.

Incrivel, Almancil tinha chuvido no total 1.2mm e já passou para 34.3mm, por isso qui devera estar a chuver o mesmo. Bem isto esta mesmo Forte, e a temperatura desceu, estava em 24º passou para 21º.

O mais engraxado é ke tava muito bem a escrever e desligaxe tudo por kausa das deskargas. A sorte é que eu tenhu a fcha do PC ligada a terra, assim não keimo o PC. Ufaaa 

Incrivel esta a chover muito mesmo.

Vai haver inudações decerteza amigos.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 06:53)

Imagem de Satelite das 06:00.
Estou a ver ke até estas nuvens irem embora temos de esperar muitas horas.






A chuva continua mas akalmou.
Bem e eu vou ate a rua, tomar o pekeno almoxo tambem, voltarei la para as 8/9 horas.

Ate logo amigos.

Abraço


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 08:37)

Há 2 horas atrás fiquei sem Net e fui-me deitar.
A última coisa que disse é que no Algarve estava  a crescer bem. 

Passado 2 horas acordo e temos um SCM no sul do país...  
Um cluster de trovoadas em arco com 150km do Algarve a Espanha.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 09:33)

À medida que se expande a grande velocidade também vai enfraquecendo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 09:42)

Aqui o espectáculo continua já choveu granizo e continua a chover e vou voltar a desligar que a trovoada está por cima de mim


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 10:36)

Boas!!

Nem imaginam o ke aconteceu aki ao pé da minha casa, tipuh tiveram a colacar esgotos á semanas, e taparam as valas dos esgotos so com terra, a chuva foi tanto ke as terra abaixo 30cm. Ficaram 1 carro e um jipe presos, eu e o meu pai tivemos de ligar pa GNR e Bombeiros, os bombeiros nao consguiram tirar nada, tá lá bue gente e akilo ta uma miseria.

O tempo é incrivel, já faz travoadas desde das 4 da manha ate aagora. Chuva ainda nunca parou, apesar de agora já ser com pouca intensidade, esta a fazer muito vento.

Aqui ao pé da minha casa ficou beu cenas inundadas.

Bem isto ficou msm mal, e eu regressei para casa porque tava todo mulhada e ja a tremer de frio, estao apenas 19º em Faro.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 10:44)

*Sagres*





*Salema*





*Lagos*





*Cascais*






E aqui o céu tá quase igual.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 10:56)

O tempo está incrivel, admito que já nao se via um tempo assim.

Já faz trovoada desde das 4 da manha, pois nem imaginam as deskargas electricas ke esta no céu.

Aqui está uma imagem de satélite das 10:00.




É incrivel mesmo, Algarve e Centro estao debaixo de Fogo.

Agora imagem do Radar de Loulé ás 10:00




Está a chover em todo o Algarve, Alentejo e alguma chuva no Centro.

Agora Deixo aqui a Percipitação e Várias Zonas ás 9:00!
Retirei a informação do IM.

Faro(Aeroporto) - 11.5mm
S.Brás de Alportel - 2.3mm
Castro Marim - 15.6mm
Castro Verde - 1.9mm
Mértola - 1.7mm
Alvalade - 0.2mm
Beja - 0.8mm
Amareleja - 1.4mm
Lisboa - 0.1mm
Santarém - 0.1mm

E é tudo que sei do IM.

Aqui perto em Almancil já choveu no Total 51.3mm e em Albufeira 26.2mm

Acho que nunca choveu tanto em Agosto á muitos anos. 

Deixo aqui o gráfico da chuva que já choveu nao contando com a das 08:00





Bem Pessoal e por ai como está o tempo?


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 10:58)

Hum tambem mestestes uma foto da minha adoravel cidade que é Lagos.

Bem aqui está um tempo mesmo tramado.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 11:08)

Já tenhu a imagem do Radar de Loulé as 10:30





Chuva, Chuva e mais Chuva.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 11:22)

CMPunk disse:


> Agora Deixo aqui a Percipitação e Várias Zonas ás 9:00!
> Retirei a informação do IM.
> 
> Faro(Aeroporto) - 11.5mm
> ...



Às 7:00 UTC marcavam assim:

Faro: 22.4
Castro Marin 18.1
valor acumulado para cada hora (mm).




CMPunk disse:


> Bem Pessoal e por ai como está o tempo?



Aqui está-se em standby. A nebulosidade que veio daí alastra mas perdeu alguma virulência, só a parte leste que se expandiu para Espanha parece ainda estar com muita força. Mas isso é agora, vamos ver como evolui...

Entretanto a S/SE do Algarve formam-se novas e também aparentemente no norte do país.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 11:24)

Boas noticias!

Aqui em Mata Lobos deixou de Chuver.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 11:27)

Hum muito bem, aqui finalmente parou de chover, as trovoadas tambem acabaram, acalmou, vamos ver como vai ser as proximas horas.


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 11:36)

Bem ja tenhu mais imformação do IM.

As 09 UTC chuveu em Faro mais 6.4mm.

Tambem ta aki imagem de satelite as 10 UTC.





E agora Radar de Loulé as 10 UTC.


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 11:38)

Bem o IM apenas agora colocou em alerta laranja, depois de tudo acontecer... 





P.S: Nunca aqui tinha falado do IM, mas é hora de arriscarem um pouco mais, e acima de tudo alertarem, pois a prevenção nunca fez mal.


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 11:44)

bom dia pessoal, tou a ver k isto tem estado animado, bem eu acordei as 7.20 com um barulho brutal, chovia muito e ate caiu algum granizo, trovoada muito forte, ouvi um estrondo enorme, penso k deve de ter caído mesmo aqui, neste momento parou de chover, o ceu continua mt nublado, ja tive a ver o Estofex e IM, isto esta bonito


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 11:48)

filipept disse:


> Bem o IM apenas agora colocou em alerta laranja, depois de tudo acontecer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calma, se reparares eles prologaram os alertas das 11 até as 18:59.
O que ker dizerm ke vai haver mais festa. Será verdade Vince??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 11:54)

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm  imagens em directo espectaculares.


Por cá, em Portalegre, céu encoberto com algum vento e 21,7º.Pressão a 1014 hpa.Acho que isto vai animar para a tarde.


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 11:54)

O problema foi o IM não ter alertado com um minimo de 24horas de antecedencia, pois a esta hora já muita gente foi apanhada de surpresa, e os estragados serão concerteza mais elevados.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 11:55)

Publicação: 25-08-2007 09:59    |   Última actualização: 25-08-2007 11:29 
Chuva intensa no Algarve 
Carga de água alagou ruas em Monte Gordo  e Manta Rota
Portugal continental tem estado a viver um sábado chuvoso e com trovoadas. No Algarve, registou-se precipitação intensa, em especial no sotavento. Em Monte Gordo, por volta das 7h30, uma intensa carga de água alagou as ruas da localidade turística. Manta Rota foi outra das localidades atingidas. 

SIC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 11:59)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 12:01)




----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 12:03)

CMPunk disse:


> Calma, se reparares eles prologaram os alertas das 11 até as 18:59.
> O que ker dizerm ke vai haver mais festa. Será verdade Vince??



No Algarve não sei, mas para o resto do país isto ainda nem sequer começou. Mas mesmo aí no Algarve não vai ficar por aqui.

Uma animação para arquivo:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 12:04)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 12:06)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 12:10)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Ago 2007 às 12:32)

Por aqui começou a chover à dois minutos.A temperatura está nos 21,6º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 12:38)

Boa tarde, já voltei do trabalho e na verdade o que posso dizer é que na região de Lx prometeu, prometeu e nada! Apenas alguns chuviscos! Alias agora começa a abrir-se o céu e o sol já espreita!

Veremos a tarde! 

Não sei como estará em Chaves! Amigos de Bragança como vão as coisas?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2007 às 12:39)

Por aqui nada de especial pra ja...
continuo com 29 graus e com  poucas nuvens!
É provavel que a instabilidade chegue ao norte durante este fim de tarde, madrugada..!


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

Por aqui tem estado a aumentar a nebulosidade e o céu já está quase totalmente coberto, mas esta tarde deve ser a região centro a que terá a maior “animação” .


----------



## Redfish (25 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

Aqui choveu entre as 05.00 e as 12.00, penso que segundo as ultimas imagens de satelite a animação (Chuva e Trovoadas), irá voltar a Loulé ás 14.00 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 13:10)

Pelas ultimas imagens de RADAR o grande monstro está a dissipar-se! 
Alguma surpresa? 
Por aqui já brilha o sol!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 13:14)

Monte Gordo inundado 
25-08-2007 12:48:00


A chuva intensa sentida hoje de manhã no Algarve provocou inundações em algumas zonas da região. As situações mais complicadas verificaram-se em Monte Gordo e Vila Real de Santo António. 


Em Monte Gordo três ruas ficaram bastante afectadas e na Marginal da vila a água inundou alguns cafés.

Algumas caves também sofreram danos, por estarem ao nível das águas do mar são mais facilmente atingidas.

A chuva intensa provocou uma solicitação dos serviços dos bombeiros anormal para esta época do ano, segundo fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).

Faro, Olhão e Quarteira foram outras zonas afectadas pela chuva intensa, cujo pico se registou entre as 07h00 e as 09h00, acrescentou a mesma fonte, sendo que às 11h00 a situação já se encontrava normalizada.

"Houve muitas saídas de carros, mas tudo por pequenas coisas, não há danos materiais nem pessoais", garantiu, acrescentando que este "é como se fosse um dia de Inverno normal".

Os bombeiros encontram-se agora a retirar a água das caves inundadas e a limpar as sarjetas onde se acumulou, mas consideram não haver preocupações de maior.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## FSantos (25 Ago 2007 às 13:14)

Citando o Estofex 

"NW Spain and Portugal ...

The general model pool coincides in the general evolution of this thunderstorm event. A well defined cyclonic vortex just west of Portugal will be nearly stationary during the next 24 hours. Attendant mid-/upper-level wind field favors a region of intense upper-level divergence over Portugal, which is forecast to shift slowly towards the N / NNW.
In addition, GFS allows small pieces of energy to cross the region from the south, which should also enhance the forcing. As mid-level lapse rates steepen somewhat during the forecast period and mixing ratio increases to at or above 10g/kg, a weakly capped atmosphere will be present with up to 1000 J/kg MLCAPE.

Widespread thunderstorm development over SW Spain and S / central Portugal will be underway during the morning hours and a *cluster of storms should evolve with a NNW- movement.*

Shear is not that strong with DLS of 15-20m/s but should support multicell storms and isolated supercells ( mid-level rotation could be supported by intense cyclonic vorticity ). LCLs are quite low and an isolated tornado is possible although the main risk will be a hail risk ( possible large ).
A better environment for tornadoes could evolve over N-Portugal and NW Spain during the evening / night hours, if latest model trends of GFS area right as LL shear increases to more than 20m/s and 400 J/kg SRH1will be present ! This looks reasonable regarding the intense veered flow ."

Parece que a "festa" vem para o Norte...


----------



## Costa (25 Ago 2007 às 13:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por aqui nada de especial pra ja...
> continuo com 29 graus e com  poucas nuvens!
> É provavel que a instabilidade chegue ao norte durante este fim de tarde, madrugada..!



Igual aqui.... tá bom pra ir à praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 13:23)

Por aqui, já fez sol e está a entrar novamente instabilidade, desde das 5 horas agora que acordei, por volta das 10 horas caiu um raio a cerca de 50 metros do local onde moro resultado 15 minutos sem luz, sem telefone até agora e os carros apitaram os alarmes, as janelas  estremeceram todas, agora alerta laranja para esta tarde será que vem mais chuva ainda, alguém sabe qual o valor máximo registado na estação Faro/Aeroporto no mês de Agosto , até agora já caíram mais ou menos 50 mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 13:43)

A Norte a coisa pode animar amanha à tarde! Se for como em Lx, pufff!!! Nada!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 13:47)

[/URL][/IMG]

Vejam a instabilidade que se está a aproximar-se do Algarve, já ouvi um trovão ao longe e depois do sol agora está a ficar escuro como se fosse de noite, acho que ainda vai haver mais inundações esta tarde no Algarve


----------



## Redfish (25 Ago 2007 às 13:51)

Algarvio 1980 parece que a festa vai continuar...


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 13:54)

Olhem se kerem saber eu não sei, sei que as nuvens ke fora para o centro estaum a voltar para atras.
Aqui está tudo normal, já nao chove desde as 11 horas.
Voltou tudo ao normal.
Veremos o que pode acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 14:02)

[/URL][/IMG]

Se repararmos nas 2 imagens que coloquei vê a instabilidade em dire~cção Faro/Olhão agora vê de sudoeste devido à depressão que se encontra a sul do Algarve


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 14:05)

Começou a festa em Olhão  e começou a chover


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 14:13)

Aqui já oixu trovoadas a caminhu daki, e chuvei umas pingas mas depois parou logo.

Era bom ke a festa kontinuaxe o dia todo, vamos lá ver.


----------



## Kraliv (25 Ago 2007 às 14:24)

CMPunk disse:


> Aqui já oixu trovoadas a caminhu daki, e chuvei umas pingas mas depois parou logo.
> 
> Era bom ke a festa kontinuaxe o dia todo, vamos lá ver.





Oh _seu marafado_   escreva lá como deve ser 

Isto ( O Forum) não são os SMS dos telelés


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2007 às 14:29)

Boas!

Hoje pelas 4/5 da manha ainda vi bastantes clarões de relampagos la ao fundo (lados de lisboa). Agora começa a pingar, vamos la ver


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 14:33)

Bem potente....





ver aqui: http://www.sat24.nl/frame.php?html=homepage


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 14:36)

Mais inforamções!

Mapa de Satelite das 13 UTC.




As nuvens estão a voltar todas para o lagarve novamente, vamos lá ver no que vai dar.

Agora Imagem de Radar de Loulé ás 13 UTC.




Voltou a chover basntante em Espanha e no Oceano. Vamos lá ver como vai ser.


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 14:42)

13:15 UTC


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2007 às 14:44)

será que por aqui no Cartaxo, vai cair alguma coisa???


----------



## Redfish (25 Ago 2007 às 15:02)

Aqui começou a chover há meia hora e a trovoada já se houve ao longe.
Isto promete novamente.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 15:03)

Penso que a partir de agora vai começar a chegar ao interior norte e centro, onde teoricamente ao final da tarde poderiam ser potentes, de acordo com as previsões entretanto já um pouco desactualizadas.
Quanto aqui a LX, humm, acho que não vamos ver mais nada hoje, mas logo se vê.


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 15:05)

cairam umas gotinhas a pouco tempo, mas ja parou, entretanto vejo neblusifdade a vir do interior pro litoral, e tb vejo nuvens carregadas pros lados de Lx, nao sei se para aqui virá mais qlq coisa.


----------



## Mago (25 Ago 2007 às 15:13)

Por aqui em cerca de uma hora formou-se uma aglomerado de nuvens escuras, parece que vem ai trovoada e da grossa....


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 15:37)

Por aqui, continua a chover e muito espaçadamente lá faz uma trovoada mas são potentes , mas agora parecia que ia abrir mas está a voltar a ficar escuro


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2007 às 15:41)

Aqui o sol ja começa a brilhar. Já tou a ver que estou muito mal localizado para ver trovoadas


----------



## Kraliv (25 Ago 2007 às 15:46)

Boas,


Imagem das 13.00h











fonte Eumetsat


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 15:47)

Até às 12 UTC
Na Europa

1  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 55.0 mm  
2  Nigde (Turkey) 20.0 mm  
3  Beja (Portugal) 13.0 mm  
4  Inebolu (Turkey) 12.8 mm  
5  Carsamba/Samsun (Turkey) 12.0 mm  
6  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
7  Reykjavik (Iceland) 11.5 mm  
8  Keflavikurflugvollur (Iceland) 11.1 mm  
9  Bierset (Belgium) 11.0 mm  
10  Oviedo (Spain) 11.0 mm 

Em Portugal

1  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 55.0 mm  
2  Beja (Portugal) 13.0 mm  
3  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
4  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 4.0 mm  
5  Portalegre (Portugal) 1.0 mm  
6  Flores Acores (Portugal) 0.4 mm  
7  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 0.1 mm  
8  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 0.1 mm  
9  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 0.0 mm  
10  Braganca (Portugal) 0.0 mm 

Fonte: Ogimet

Faro a ser a cidade mais chuvosa da Europa em pleno Agosto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 15:53)

squidward disse:


> Aqui o sol ja começa a brilhar. Já tou a ver que estou muito mal localizado para ver trovoadas




Idem! No comment!


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 16:07)

Mago disse:


> Por aqui em cerca de uma hora formou-se uma aglomerado de nuvens escuras, parece que vem ai trovoada e da grossa....



Agora o local mais prometedor parece mesmo ser para esses lados.

*15:30*


----------



## I_Pereira (25 Ago 2007 às 16:10)

Também estou numa aldeia da Beira Alta, perto de Côja e com boa vista para a serra do Açor, e a esperar que a festa comece


----------



## Kraliv (25 Ago 2007 às 16:39)

Boas,


Parece que pelo _All_garve  as coisas estão calmas



*WebCam's:*

Faro
http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/webcam.html

Lagos
http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/Live-general.htm

Praia da Luz
http://www.praiadaluz.eu/webcamlive.htm


Sagres
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm


----------



## Mago (25 Ago 2007 às 17:03)

Boas
Já passou a trovoada, sem grandes flashes de registo mas em menos de uma hora cairam 24 mm de chuva e o vento mandou uma rajada na ordem dos 45km/h.

Estes dados foram registados na estação meteorologica que um colega meu tem no telhado.

Agora segue o céu com algumas nuvens mas calmo, sem vento nem chuva e a temperatura desceu em flecha até os cerca de 17ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2007 às 17:04)

Aqui por São Miguel nada de instabilidade. Apenas muitas nuvens. Chegou no entanto a trovejar uma noite passado o que é raro por aqui no verao


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Ago 2007 às 17:23)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade em Carnaxide com a temperatura nos 23.4ºC e a pressão a 1011.Estava a ver que não caia nada.


----------



## Portin (25 Ago 2007 às 17:27)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Começou a chover com alguma intensidade em Carnaxide com a temperatura nos 23.4ºC e a pressão a 1011.Estava a ver que não caia nada.



Confirmo aqui um bocadinho mais abaixo, em Linda-a-Velha , embora já esteja a diminuir a intensidade...


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 17:33)

aqui tb chove


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 17:34)

Está muito próximo o primeiro núcleo, a alguns km a sul parece já estar a chover. 
A temperatura subiu um pouco, 25ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 17:42)

Aqui as coisas estavam melhores, volta-se a ouvir trovoadas ao longe e o céu vai ficando escuro  e o IM prolongou o alerta amarelo de trovoadas até à meia-noite em Faro


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Ago 2007 às 17:46)

voltou a chover nestas zonas a temperatura começa agora a descer e o vento aumento ligeiramente.Cheira a terra molhada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2007 às 17:48)

ela esta a chegar  
30 graus neste momento ceu carregado de nuvens negras! abafado o tempo por aqui!


----------



## Portin (25 Ago 2007 às 17:48)

Entretanto o litoral... perde os alertas do IM, como seria de esperar. 







Bem, aproveitem, transmontanos


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:02)

Ainda não chove mas já se fazem ouvir os trovões.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:04)

Dan disse:


> Ainda não chove mas já se fazem ouvir os trovões.



Só se for aí 

Aqui começa agora a chover e com gotas bem grossas!


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 18:06)

Em Gaia o ceu estao coberto de nuvem bem pretinhas mas nada de barulhos nem umas pinguinhas
Tem estado muito abafado estao 28,9ºC, a humidade ja subiu para os 40% e a presaao e de 1011hPa


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:11)

Fil disse:


> Só se for aí
> 
> Aqui começa agora a chover e com gotas bem grossas!



Começou agora mesmo aqui também


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 18:15)

Tá animado no nordeste. Cuidado com os tornados do Estofex  que as células estão praticamente onde eles diziam que elas iriam estar ao principio da noite e noite.






À falta de melhor, os meus únicos registos de jeito hoje:





Costa da Caparica em fundo





Bugio, e um pouco à esquerda alguma coisa muito longe em que estive bastante  tempo a tentar perceber se seria uma tromba, mas o mais provável era ser uma cortina.

Pouco depois destas imagens, começou a chover deforma moderada.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:15)

Aqui já cai algum granizo e a temperatura desce muito rápido, ritmo actual de -4,1ºC/hr. Temperatura agora de 18,7ºC. De manhã foi no sul, de tarde foi no centro e agora à noite vai ser a vez do norte, que tempestades democráticas 

Pelo radar espanhol, a coisa promete:


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 18:16)

por aqui a animação acabou, agora é pro norte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2007 às 18:21)

aki ja começou a chover e ouve se trovoes ao longe tb levantou vento!
a temperatura continua nuns abafados 29 graus!tropicalzZ!!
segundo o meteoblue o pior esta para vir durante a madrugada de sabado para domingo, pelo menos aquii po norte!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2007 às 18:25)

Pois todo o norte e centro esta em alerta amarelo e laranja!assim esta melhor  

fonte:inm -www.meteo.pt


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois todo o norte e centro esta em alerta amarelo e laranja!assim esta melhor
> 
> fonte:inm -www.meteo.pt



Sim, o IM já alargou os alertas ao litoral também, assim ficamos todos contentes 

Bem, por aqui já quase parou de chover, foi de pouca dura, mas ainda se houvem uns trovões ao longe. Total: 0,6ºC mm no meu pluviómetro 

O céu agora:





Agora temperatura de 17,2ºC, ritmo de descida de -6,2º/hr.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:31)

Por aqui choveu pouco. Esta passou ao lado.





18,5ºC, alguma chuva e ainda troveja a oeste.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:34)

Fil disse:


> Sim, o IM já alargou os alertas ao litoral também, assim ficamos todos contentes
> 
> Bem, por aqui já quase parou de chover, foi de pouca dura, mas ainda se houvem uns trovões ao longe. Total: 0,6ºC mm no meu pluviómetro
> 
> ...



Bonita foto

Este já está a passar, mas eu consigo ver mais precipitação a avançar de leste para cá.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:36)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui choveu pouco. Esta passou ao lado.



Aqui para e começa, começa e para, deopis está uns segundos a chover forte e passa logo para fraco. Uma coisa é certa, as gotas são enormes típicas de trovoada!


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 18:36)

Por aqui começou a chover e alguns trovões.


----------



## martinus (25 Ago 2007 às 18:36)

Em Braga começou a cair às 18.00 horas uma chuva forte, que agora continua moderada. Ouvem-se alguns trovões distantes. Depois de uma tarde tropical, agora circula um vento moderado, mais fresco. Cheira a terra recentemente molhada.


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 18:36)

Em Melgaço começou em menos de 5 minutos de Sol a chover com força. Não se ouvem trovões. Estamos a ser atingidos pela periferia desse SCM que está no N/NE do país. Imagino o que deve estar a cair bem no meio


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 18:41)

A segunda parte está agora a começar.


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 18:47)

Onde está Portugal??


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:50)

Dilúvio agora!


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 19:00)

A chuva parou por completo, espero que isto não acabe por aqui...

Total até agora: 4,8 mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 19:07)

Ainda não, de leste avança mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## fsl (25 Ago 2007 às 19:14)

Caiu 1.4 mm entre as17:40 e as 18:10. No entanto continua muito carregado para Sul.


----------



## squidward (25 Ago 2007 às 19:16)

bolas...isto é uma seca!!!!

durante o dia nem chuva nem trovoada por aqui


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 19:20)

A trovoada está a começar novamente. Mais um núcleo que avança de leste.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 19:27)

*Aqua/MODIS 14:45 (13:45z)*





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...efl2_143.A2007237134500-2007237135000.4km.jpgeteo


*Meteosat 19:00 (18:00z)*


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 19:31)

Finalmente a chuva intensa e o vento forte estao a fazer-se sentir
temp.actual: 25ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 19:34)

Cai com muita força agora, e troveja muito. Pena ainda estar de dia, não dá para tirar umas fotos como deve ser...


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 19:42)

Fil disse:


> Cai com muita força agora, e troveja muito. Pena ainda estar de dia, não dá para tirar umas fotos como deve ser...



Pois então vai-te preparando. Dentro de 1h é noite


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 19:53)

Mais uma animação desde as 00h de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 20:06)

1  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 59.0 mm  
2  Beja (Portugal) 13.0 mm  
3  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 12.0 mm  
4  Vila Real (Portugal) 8.0 mm  
5  Braganca (Portugal) 7.0 mm  
6  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 4.0 mm  
7  Portalegre (Portugal) 3.0 mm  
8  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 2.0 mm  
9  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 1.0 mm  
10  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 1.0 mm 

Fonte: Ogimet

Deve ser o dia mais chuvoso em 2007 em Faro


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 20:15)

Boas!!

Aqui estão abertas pelo céu, vem algumas nuvens escuras mas esta tudo muito calmo, desde das 14 horas que so choveu um pouco e ouviaxe trovoadas, esta tarde foi fraca, no Algarve tenho a certeza que já não á mais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 20:19)

Boa Noite!

Tras-os-Montes em *alerta laranja*! 
*Chaves: 17.9mm 
Bragança: 20.7mm
Vila Real: 17.8mm
Miranda: 26.2mm*
Na ultima hora disponível do IM

Fotos! Tirem fotos!


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 20:22)

Algarve e Centro deixaram de estar em Alerta, agora apenas no Norte.

Imagem de Satelite as 18 UTC.




Na imagem dá para reparar que o Algarve acabou tudo, agora a festa é no Norte.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 20:25)

Estofex para amanhã... parece que continuará a advecção de ar quente, que fará disparar novamente a convecção, o que afinal me parecia estar a escapar-se, pois está fresquinho em boa parte do país. Agora estão aqui 20C, e esta madrugada estavam 25C...








> *SYNOPSIS*
> 
> *Upper low over the Iberian Peninsula will retrogate off the Iberian Atlantic coast while undergoing some weakening. Vigorous upper fronal zone it stretching across the North Atlantic and and northern Europe, which will slowly shift southwards during the priod. A weak vort max will also affect the eastern Balkan States. *Quasi-stationary low-level baroclinic zone is expected to curve northeastwards from central France across central Germany into northwestern Russia on Sunday 12Z.
> *
> ...


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 20:25)

Bem esta noite já posso sair...lo0l


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 20:27)

Coisa mai linda! O estofex


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 20:33)

Aproxima-se ainda algo será que trás animação ou é são precipitação  e o estofex ainda mete o sotavento algarvio no nível 1 leva cuidado CMPunk nunca se sabe


----------



## CMPunk (25 Ago 2007 às 20:37)

Não faxu ideia, esta a chover ali no mar aki perto de Faro porque está umas nuvens a paxar, mas sao poucas.
Aqui está tudo normal.

Imagem de Santelite ás 19 UTC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 20:46)

Já viram a pressão na minha terra:

*CHAVES: 994.4 Hpa*!

Fonte: IM

A coisa lá está animada, liguei para lá e claro não pudemos conversar por causa da trovoada intensa!
Tás a ver Rogério! O Norte domina!


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 21:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já viram a pressão na minha terra:
> *CHAVES: 994.4 Hpa*!
> Fonte: IM



Muito interessante 

Corresponde às 18h UTC, deve ter coincidido com o SCM mesmo em cima de Chaves. Pena o IM não fornecer dados e gráficos contínuos como qualquer estação *amadora* faz quando ligada à Net... 
Esses dados/gráficos, mesmo que errados dadas as circunstâncias, são sempre muito interessantes de se observar numa situação destas, quando uma tormenta severa passa por cima duma estação.
À partida é erro, mas poderia ser real. Por exemplo se coincidisse com a zona do updraft (corrente ascendente) duma célula/trovoada/cb, onde a pressão pode baixar significativamente.


----------



## fsl (25 Ago 2007 às 21:05)

Em Oeiras chove desde as 2045.
TEMP 20º
Pressao 1013.0 com tendencia de subida.
HUM 83%


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2007 às 21:11)

Por aqui está novamente a trovejar. A trovoada vem avançando de sul para norte.


----------



## fsl (25 Ago 2007 às 21:31)

Em Oeiras parou a chuva. Precipitaçao total diaria foi 3.2mm
Pressao 1013.3 a subir
Hum 88%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 21:42)

Boas! Acabei de falar lá pró NORTE!
Tá explicada aquela pressão, segundo a minha irmã há estragos em Chaves, houve àquela hora ventos muito intensos, segundo os meus pais nunca viram nada assim e levantou-se em questão de segundos, telhas arrancadas dos telhados, árvores derrubadas. telhas atingiram carros na minha aldeia...
A conversa não durou mto, pois a trovoada estava a intensificar-se novamente... Mas fica aqui o registo!


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 21:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! Acabei de falar lá pró NORTE!
> Tá explicada aquela pressão, segundo a minha irmã há estragos em Chaves, houve àquela hora ventos muito intensos, segundo os meus pais nunca viram nada assim e levantou-se em questão de segundos, telhas arrancadas dos telhados, árvores derrubadas. telhas atingiram carros na minha aldeia...
> A conversa não durou mto, pois a trovoada estava a intensificar-se novamente... Mas fica aqui o registo!



Hmmmm Tornado ou gust front??


----------



## bluejay (25 Ago 2007 às 21:57)

Pelas condições apostaria mais em downburst.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2007 às 22:04)

Alandroal: Aguaceiros e trovoadas das 10h00 às 12h30. Muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde.

*Algumas fotos do dia de hoje*:


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 22:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! Acabei de falar lá pró NORTE!
> Tá explicada aquela pressão, segundo a minha irmã há estragos em Chaves, houve àquela hora ventos muito intensos, segundo os meus pais nunca viram nada assim e levantou-se em questão de segundos, telhas arrancadas dos telhados, árvores derrubadas. telhas atingiram carros na minha aldeia...
> A conversa não durou mto, pois a trovoada estava a intensificar-se novamente... Mas fica aqui o registo!



Pois... pelo que contas podem ter sido downburst's, nalgum lado teriam que aparecer, dada a potência das células. Se souberes mais, partilha.

Mas isso não explica directamente a pressão, mas pode explicar de forma indirecta. A baixa pressão (se não for erro dos intrumentos, hipotese mais provável) pode corresponder ao updraft da célula, onde o ar sobe violentamente. 
No caso deste tipo de ventos muito intensos numa trovoada, geralmente correspondem à zona da corrente descendente, que se distinguem dos tornados porque irradiam em todas as direcções quando alcançam o chão. Mas também pode não ser nada disso, uma linha "turbonada"/gust front/squall line/etc, de trovoadas pode ela também gerar ventos muito fortes à medida que avança, e também baixa a pressão.

A melhor forma de perceber o que foi, é precisamente analisar o tipo de estragos e como estão distribuidos. Em linha que avança(gust front), em corredor (tornados) ou radial a partir de um centro unico (downburst)


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 22:16)

Essa pressão em Chaves tem que ser erro, na mesma hora da observação a velocidade do vento é de apenas 4.7 km/h. Estou expectante pela próxima actualização.

Por cá ainda se vê a trovoada ao longe para NW, de vez em quando caiem uns pingos de chuva. No total do episódio de hoje, recolhi 11,2 mm no meu pluviómetro. Neste momento temperatura de 17,2ºC, 82% hr e 1016 hPa.

Ainda consegui uma foto de jeito:


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2007 às 22:18)

> Essa pressão em Chaves tem que ser erro, na mesma hora da observação a velocidade do vento é de apenas 4.7 km/h. Estou expectante pela próxima actualização.
> 
> Por cá ainda se vê a trovoada ao longe para NW, de vez em quando caiem uns pingos de chuva. No total do episódio de hoje, recolhi 11,2 mm no meu pluviómetro. Neste momento temperatura de 17,2ºC, 82% hr e 1016 hPa.
> 
> Ainda consegui uma foto de jeito:



BOA!!!!


----------



## mocha (25 Ago 2007 às 22:19)

Fil, k grande foto


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 22:23)

Fil disse:


> Ainda consegui uma foto de jeito:



Excelente foto !


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2007 às 22:26)

Imagem curiosa, de tudo poder parecer apenas um só.






afinal


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2007 às 22:28)

Resumo da instabilidade causada no Algarve, amanhã prevêem mais um dia com trovoadas para o Algarve será esta informação correcta, tenho dúvidas se alguém quiser esclarecer a minha dúvida.

Chuva intensa mobiliza mais de 100 bombeiros
25-08-2007 20:29:00


Mais de cem elementos dos bombeiros e da Protecção Civil do Algarve acorreram hoje a 31 situações relacionadas com o mau tempo que assolou a região durante as primeiras horas da manhã.


Segundo o comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro, a zona mais afectada foi a do Sotavento algarvio, com as localidades de Faro, Olhão, Vila Real de Santo António, Tavira, Loulé e São Brás de Alportel a registar pequenas inundações.

As operações decorrentes da chuva intensa que caiu no Algarve envolveram 124 elementos de sete corpos de bombeiros, apoiados por 37 veículos, e 16 de oito serviços municipais de Protecção Civil, apoiados por oito viaturas.

De acordo com Vítor Vaz Pinto, a situação verificada em Monte Gordo, vila onde algumas caves e garagens ficaram inundadas, é "histórica" e acontece quase sempre durante as primeiras chuvas, que este ano se anteciparam à época normal.

"Deve-se sobretudo à acumulação de águas pluviais e à insuficiência ou avaria dos sistemas de drenagem", explicou aquele responsável, observando que a situação poderia ter sido pior se tivesse coincidido com a maré-cheia.

Além das pequenas inundações, houve ainda a registar no Algarve a queda de três árvores e de um painel publicitário.

A situação meteorológica melhorou entretanto nas últimas horas e deve manter-se estável.

O alerta amarelo que tinha sido estabelecido para a região já baixou para um nível menos grave, o azul. 

Para domingo prevê-se no Algarve a ocorrência de trovoadas.


Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

Pois amigos, não sei! Mas são factos! A minha irmã estava muito assustada, dizia que alem do vento mto forte, da chuva... os raios pareciam não tocar terra, tipo cruzar os céus... Que a minha mãe estava no jardim e fugiu para dentro de casa aos gritos para a minha irmã fechar os estores das janelas!
É o que sei! 
Pena não estar lá, teria sido um excelente registo em foto e filme!

Atenção: Eu não moro na cidade de Chaves, mas sim em Paradela de Monforte (18km a nordeste), estes fenomenos costumam ser localizados, portanto só me servi dos dados do IM como apoio.


----------



## manchester (25 Ago 2007 às 22:58)

Heavy Rain/Snow Report(s)

As reported from FARO/AEROPORTO
(37 01N 07 58W 8m)
PORTUGAL
Heavy Rain/Snow
(Rainfall/Snowfall was 59 mm in the past 24 hours ending at 18 UTC 25 Aug 2007)


De acordo com a Organização Meteorológica Mundial, nas ultimas 24 horas cairam 59 mm de chuva em Faro nas ultimas 24 horas.

Podem consultar o site: http://severe.worldweather.org/rain/b1/index.html


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 23:22)

Hoje Faro recebeu mais chuva do que o que costuma receber num mês inteiro.

Na actualização das 20h UTC das estações do IM, a pressão em Chaves subiu mas continua baixissima em 999.6 hPa, com 3,0 mm mas quase sem vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 23:33)

Fil disse:


> Hoje Faro recebeu mais chuva do que o que costuma receber num mês inteiro.
> 
> Na actualização das 20h UTC das estações do IM, a pressão em Chaves subiu mas continua baixissima em 999.6 hPa, com 3,0 mm mas quase sem vento.



Pois realmente estranho!
Se é falha do equipamento já é tempo de resolverem!

Por aqui tempo calmo!
Sem chuva, sem vento, sem trovoada!
Temp: 18.7ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2007 às 23:52)

Boa noite, malta!!!!

Em Gaia ouvi-se um trovão mas masi nada, começo a chover muito mas so durou uns 20mintx e depois so foi chuviscarpor pouco tempo.... Neste momento o que reina aqui sao os ventos que sopram bem fortes porque ate fazem "assobios"...
Temp.Actual:22,2Km/h
Humidade: 78%
Pressao atm: 1012hPa

Ate logo!!!


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2007 às 00:15)

Bom malta a festa vai começar agora. Estao a entrar claroes pela casa dentro mas nao ouve pois estao longe, enquanto isso o vento faz cada rajada que ate me assusta.......  chova nem ve-la mas que sabe mas de caminho cada se ouvir bem a trovoada
temp.actual:22ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 00:23)

A norte a coisa pode animar novamente!







O radar mostra instabilidade em direcção ao norte desde Castilla y Leon/Madrid!


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 00:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Bom malta a festa vai começar agora. Estao a entrar claroes pela casa dentro mas nao ouve pois estao longe, enquanto isso o vento faz cada rajada que ate me assusta.......  chova nem ve-la mas que sabe mas de caminho cada se ouvir bem a trovoada
> temp.actual:22ºC





Flaviense21 disse:


> A norte a coisa pode animar novamente!
> 
> 
> O radar mostra instabilidade em direcção ao norte desde Castilla y Leon/Madrid!




Eu estou pronto  
Alguém se importará de ser acordado por uma trovoada esta noite? 


A actividade durante esta noite tem sido mais intensa em Espanha...


----------



## squidward (26 Ago 2007 às 00:39)

Hoje por estes lados, foi um autentico fiasco!!
Só choveu por volta das 8 da noite (ainda apanhei molha) e fez um trovão, notei a luz a falhar varias vezes.
 Fica pa proxima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 00:44)

Confirmado! O Radar já mostra areas de precipitação em Tras os Montes na zona de Miranda!  Vindas de Zamora!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2007 às 00:44)

por aki naada so chuva e trovoes ao longe muito longe!ceu limpo 23 graus e uma ventania magnifica te sabe bem tar la fora!

nao se preve mais nada?
e q tavam a prever que iria ser durante a madrugada que iria ser o pico da instabilidade!


----------



## squidward (26 Ago 2007 às 00:46)

Malta!
Aqui para a zona de Santarém, a instabilidade volta,ou nao???
é que soube-me a pouco!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 00:51)

squidward disse:


> Malta!
> Aqui para a zona de Santarém, a instabilidade volta,ou nao???
> é que soube-me a pouco!!



Olá! Aqui pelo sul não me parece que venha mais alguma coisa, quiça amanha à tarde! O caldeirão mudou-se para norte, afinal apesar de ter entrado pelo sul, penso que à excepçao do Algarve, o Norte está a levar a melhor parte deste episódio meteorologico!

Uma nova trovoada está a entrar já pelo distrito de Bragança segundo o radar google earth...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2007 às 00:52)

pois e estive agora a ver o radar e ou muito me enganos ou por volta das 5 da manha vamos ter festa aki po norte! DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2007 às 00:53)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima - 17 ºC; Temperatura máxima - 24,5 ºC; Temperatura actual - 18 ºC.

Gráfico da evolução horária da precipitação em Faro (25.08.2007)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 01:14)

Esta prestes a entrar coisa da grossa em Bragança, no sul do distrito ja pinga!

Não entendo a politica do IM, radar em Loule enquanto o sul já era coberto pelo de Coruche e deixa o norte às escuras! Santa incompetencia!


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 01:16)

Começa novamente a trovejar. É possível ver os clarões de trovoada a leste e a sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 01:19)

Dan disse:


> Começa novamente a trovejar. É possível ver os clarões de trovoada a leste e a sul.



Ya Dan! Fotos! Tira fotos!


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 01:22)

Chuva, trovoada e 17,8ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 01:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ya Dan! Fotos! Tira fotos!



Sim, vou tentar tirar umas fotos 

Os clarões aparecem de várias direcções, parece que são 3 núcleos de trovoada, um a leste, um a norte e outro a sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Ago 2007 às 01:33)

Dan disse:


> Sim, vou tentar tirar umas fotos
> 
> Os clarões aparecem de várias direcções, parece que são 3 núcleos de trovoada, um a leste, um a norte e outro a sul.



Vão ter uma noite agitada, a avaliar pelo radar de Palencia (nossa salvação)...
Mtas células direitinhas para Tras os Montes! 
Faz um favor à gente não durmas! Já que pelo sul não se passa nada ao menos mostra-nos a animação a NORTE!  Como eu queria estar em Chaves! Tmb não dormia! Ficava á espera!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2007 às 01:42)

Imagem de satélite de 15 em 15 minutos:


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 01:56)

Já está a passar e acabou por ser bem menos intenso do que o esperado.


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 02:18)

Foi melhor que nada 

Agora chove fraco a moderado e já não se vêm tantos trovões como há um bocado atrás. Temperatura de 15,0ºC e 2,4 mm até ao momento no dia de hoje.

Deu para mais uma fotita:


----------



## manchester (26 Ago 2007 às 02:23)

Fil disse:


> Foi melhor que nada
> 
> Agora chove fraco a moderado e já não se vêm tantos trovões como há um bocado atrás. Temperatura de 15,0ºC e 2,4 mm até ao momento no dia de hoje.
> 
> Deu para mais uma fotita:





Muito bom!!!!!!!!!!!
Espectáculo............


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Ago 2007 às 03:09)

boas....após muito tempo de ausência...estou de volta....

bem...por Coimbra..além do vento forte que se fez sentir durante a madrugada passada...não se registou nada de anormal..não trovejou nem choveu até ao momento....durante o dia...ainda se foram vendo periodos de céu pouco nublado...alternando com o nublado...mas principalmente por nuvens altas...


----------



## CMPunk (26 Ago 2007 às 07:40)

Boas pessoal!
Acordei agora, já agora Parabens ao meteopt por fazer 2 anos. 

Aqui em Faro o Céu está Limpo.


----------



## CMPunk (26 Ago 2007 às 08:54)

Boas novamente, já tomei o pequeno almoço e estou de volta.

Bem o Céu estava limpo aqui em Faro mas esta tudo mudou, estaum a aparecer nuvens de Este, não sei de onde vem estas nuvens pois não consigu ver as imagens de satelite do IM das 6 UTC.

Mas qui deixu uma foto do tempo aqui em Mata Lobos (Faro).





Como referi no dia de ontem, hoje estragos qui nas valas nos esgotos, a estrada está cortada, tirei uma foto pa verem como tudo está.





Bem e parece que no Norte á festa, depois digam algu


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2007 às 10:37)

Bom dia, malta!!!!

Por voltas das 6h30min, esteve a trovejar e bem durou paí uns 20mintx mas eu nao vi nada pois tava com muito sono
temp.Actual: 20ºC
Vento: 6km/h, variavel
Humidade: 83%
Pressão atm: 1017 hPa
Ceu muito nublado

Abraços!!!!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 11:01)

Madrugada de trovoadas e granizo nalgumas regiões do norte e centro do país:


*Animação Radar*



© Instituto de Meteorologia


*Animação Satélite*



Incompleta pois acho que dever ter havido um blackout do Meteosat


----------



## ALV72 (26 Ago 2007 às 11:10)

Olá, já algum tempo que não aparecia no fórum para intervir, é que apesar de ontem não se ter passado nada por estas bandas, só calor, hoje por volta das 6.30 acordei com uma valente trovoada e chuva.
Vou vêr se consigo pôr algumas fotos para vocês verem.

Joao Alvarinhas


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 11:56)

Por aqui 18,7ºC e trovoada provocada por uma linha de instabilidade a leste.

Mínima de 15,0ºC.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 13:30)

ALV72 disse:


> Olá, já algum tempo que não aparecia no fórum para intervir, é que apesar de ontem não se ter passado nada por estas bandas, só calor, hoje por volta das 6.30 acordei com uma valente trovoada e chuva.
> Vou vêr se consigo pôr algumas fotos para vocês verem.
> 
> Joao Alvarinhas



Que espectáculo João, adoro estas fotos de trovoada a verem-se a base das nuvens. Mantem-te atento hoje pode ser que tenhas outra vez a sorte de as ver.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 13:40)

Por aqui céu limpo, só a norte daqui há algumas nuvens.

Vamos ver então se esta tarde se dá o mecanismo de disparo da convecção nalgum local.

A avaliar pelo GFS, que apesar de dar algum precipitação convectiva em quase todo o território, o mais provável será logicamente o interior. 










Mas no litoral norte e centro há a vantagem das nuvens que circulam próximo ao centro da depressão já estarem mais desenvolvidas, embora a tendência delas é a de não entrarem.

Relembro que se hoje alguma célula mais intensa se desenvolver ela terá alguns riscos de adquirir rotação e se tornar supercelular devido à elevada vorticidade atmosférica provocada pela proximidade do nucleo da depressão, daí o alerta "2" do Estofex.





http://www.estofex.org/

Agora resta saber se de facto a convecção vai conseguir disparar nalgum lado. Eu julgo que sim. É aguardar ...


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 13:49)

Chuva forte e granizo neste momento em Bragança!


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 13:51)

Aqui é o mesmo. 17,4ºC, chuva forte, granizo e o constante som dos trovões.


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 13:57)

Menos mal que já parou! Chove menos com temperatura de 16,1ºC aqui.






PS: grande foto a tua ALV72!


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2007 às 14:01)

Fil disse:


> Menos mal que já parou! Chove menos com temperatura de 16,1ºC aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caiu muito mais granizo ou saraiva aí do que aqui. 

Qual o diâmetro dessas pedras? Aqui eram bem pequenas uns 0,5cm se tanto.


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 16:11)

Dan disse:


> Caiu muito mais granizo ou saraiva aí do que aqui.
> 
> Qual o diâmetro dessas pedras? Aqui eram bem pequenas uns 0,5cm se tanto.



Por acaso nem me lembrei de pegar numa pedrinha para ver o tamanho, mas eram pequenas.

Agora a coisa acalmou muito, o sol espreita por entre as nuvens e há muita neblina (?). A temperatura actual é de 20,5ºC, máxima momentânea do dia. Recolhi 13,0 mm no pluviómetro no dia de hoje.


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 16:13)

Em Melgaço nada a apontar. Aguaceiros durante a noite e de manhã. Alguns cortes breves de electricidade. 
Neste momento estão 27.8ºC e muito abafado


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2007 às 16:40)

Em Gaia o ceu esta coerto de nuvens, e ja se ouve ao longe a trovoada.... Esta um dia de autentico calor, mas durante a tarde a temperatura ja desceu um bom bocadode 27ºC as 13h30min e agora estão 22,2ºC...
A humidade tambem ja subiu de 57% para 73%, e o vento ja acalmou, mas esta 14Km/h

Abraços!!!!!!


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 16:50)

Está de facto horrivel. Não sei qual será a HR mas deve estar muito alta.

Foto para S/SW tirada há poucos minutos....


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Ago 2007 às 16:58)

boas pessoal.....

bem..depois de ter referido que durante o dia de ontem..nada se tinha passado...ela também apareceu aqui em Coimbra...entre as 6:30 e 8:00...tivemos alguns aguaceiros fortes...mas nada do que já se viu em outras localidades....e bastante trovoada...mas como referi...tudo dentro do normal para um dia com estas condições...

de acrescentar que no momento..está um dia bastante abafado mas com sol...nuvens apenas no horizonte...


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 17:00)

A ver se continua a desenvolver no Minho ou se vai toda para Espanha. 
Ligeiramente mais a sul também parece o início de qualquer coisa a nascer.


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Ago 2007 às 17:05)

ouvi agora nas noticias que alguns concelhos transmontanos vão pedir ajuda ao estado devido aos estragos deste mau tempo......


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 17:17)

Aí está, mais escuro ainda...


----------



## martinus (26 Ago 2007 às 17:28)

Notícia lamentável. Está a arder uma casa de dois pisos, antiga, no centro da cidade de Braga, junto à Igreja de São Vicente. Os bombeiros chegaram logo ao primeiro fumo mas a casa já estava muito danificada. Mesmo com várias mangueiras de bombeiros e um forte aguaceiro por cima, dá todo o aspecto de que o interior já está bastante danificado. É perto de mim, cerca de 50 metros da minha casa. São vizinhos, praticamente. As pessoas no local dizem que foi faísca. A trovoada metia medo, estava mesmo por cima de nós. Depois isto. Lamento.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 17:36)

Minho disse:


> Aí está, mais escuro ainda...



Radar espanhol, provavelmente granizo...


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 17:41)

Bem isso é para os lados do Lindoso/Terras de Bouro/Geres

Ouvi agora o primeiro trovão. Até já


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 17:45)

E vai mais a caminho ...


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2007 às 17:50)

Por aqui já passou mais uma carga. Já foi assim de manhã durante cerca de hora e meia e agora á tarde outra vez. 
Quando a trovoada chega não se torna muito espetacular pois vem acompanhada de nuvens baixas.


----------



## martinus (26 Ago 2007 às 17:57)

Já voltei ao local. Parou de arder, somente algum fumo. Pelo menos o piso superior da casa vai precisar de grandes obras de restauro. Ninguém se aleijou.
Agora está a chover e a dar sol.


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 18:03)

martinus disse:


> Notícia lamentável. Está a arder uma casa de dois pisos, antiga, no centro da cidade de Braga, junto à Igreja de São Vicente. Os bombeiros chegaram logo ao primeiro fumo mas a casa já estava muito danificada. Mesmo com várias mangueiras de bombeiros e um forte aguaceiro por cima, dá todo o aspecto de que o interior já está bastante danificado. É perto de mim, cerca de 50 metros da minha casa. São vizinhos, praticamente. As pessoas no local dizem que foi faísca. A trovoada metia medo, estava mesmo por cima de nós. Depois isto. Lamento.



São estas facetas da Meteorologia que eram evitáveis. Também lamento o sucedido...


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 18:11)

Passou mesmo por aí Minho quando saiste... ou perto, que isto do Google Earth tb pode estar com algum erro.

Mas a granizada mais extrema deve ter sido a uns 20/30km de ti.


*17:20*





*17:50*






E cuidadinho com elas que são das rápidas, fiz uns cálculos e deslocava-se a uns 70/h.
*Tem cuidado que deve estar a chegar outra.*

*18:00*


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 18:57)

Bem. Cá estou de volta...

De facto a célula passou a uma velocidade vertiginosa. Calculo que os concelhos mais afectados tenham sido Arcos de Valdevez, Ponte da Barca e Terras de Bouro e Paredes de Coura.

Neste momento, depois de uma breve abertura, está a encobrir novamente...


----------



## martinus (26 Ago 2007 às 19:06)

No noticiário das 19.00 horas da Rádio Antena Minho falou uma testemunha ocular que afirmou ter visto um raio a entrar pelas traseiras da casa, depois um clarão lá dentro e em seguida o fumo. Ele disse que a culpa foi do raio da trovoada.


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2007 às 19:08)

Ás 16h UTC, Braga marca precipitação horária de 16,2 mm.

Por aqui 22,2ºC, e não me parece que aconteça hoje mais alguma coisa de extraordinária por estes lados.


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2007 às 19:24)

Está mesmo a passar ao lado da minha localização, aqui cairam umas pedritas de granizo (muito poucas), mas com um tamanho razoável, onde passou o centro é que deve ter sido mais critico.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2007 às 19:29)

Atenção que esta 2ª célula é mais potente que a primeira, topos de nuvens mais frios/altos e de maior dimensão, leva direcção N ou NNW. À velocidade com que passam, a esta hora já tá quase a sair do país.


*18:50*





*19:00*


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2007 às 19:59)

Impressionante a sombra projectada por esses gigantescos SCM's...


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2007 às 21:43)

A primeira vaga que passou durante a tarde aqui no Norte parece que foi muito violenta. Segundo relatos esta primeira vaga trouxe chuvae vento muito forte e granizo, causando derrube de arvores e vários estragos (chegando a haver estradas cortadas). Isto no concelho de Povoa de Lanhoso.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

*Autarcas pedem ajuda da Direcção Regional de Agricultura*

As freguesias de São João da Corveira e Carrazedo de Montenegro, Valpaços, solicitaram ajuda à Direcção Regional de Agricultura do Norte para colmatar os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo em "dezenas" de hectares de castanheiros. *O presidente da junta de freguesia de São João da Corveira, José Taveira, disse à Agência Lusa que uma espécie de "tufão", com chuva e ventos muito intensos, atingiu a zona da serra da Padrela cerca das 17:30 de sábado.*
"Durante cerca de meia hora o mau tempo destruiu grande parte da área de souto das aldeias de Sobrado e Rio Bom e, devido à força do vento e da chuva, alguns castanheiros ficaram partidos ao meio e a produção de castanha seriamente afectada ", salientou. O mau tempo atingiu também a freguesia de Carrazedo de Montenegro tendo, segundo o presidente da junta local, Alípio Barreira, afectado uma "vasta área de souto", a principal fonte de rendimento da maioria das famílias destas localidades.
Alípio Barreira referiu que "só hoje os agricultores se aperceberam dos estragos" e foi solicitada ajuda à Direcção de Agricultura do Norte e ao Governo Civil de Vila Real. "Pedimos aos técnicos para se deslocarem o mais rapidamente possível ao terreno para avaliarem os estragos e nos ajudarem a recuperar as árvores afectadas", referiu.
O autarca diz que "grande parte" da produção de castanha da Serra da Padrela esperada para este ano foi "afectada" e acrescentou que os estragos provocados nas árvores podem ainda "afectar as produções para os próximos anos". A zona de Padrela é uma das três denominações existentes em Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro e, conjuntamente com Soutos da Lapa e Terra Fria, corresponde a 85 por cento da produção de castanha nacional.
A produção de castanha ocupa 17% da exportação de frutos e representa um volume de negócios de cerca de 10 milhões de euros, em Portugal. Os autarcas dizem que a passagem do mau tempo provocou ainda alguns estragos em habitações, levantando telhas e gerando pequenas inundações.

© 2007 LUSA





Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois amigos, não sei! Mas são factos! A minha irmã estava muito assustada, dizia que alem do vento mto forte, da chuva... os raios pareciam não tocar terra, tipo cruzar os céus... Que a minha mãe estava no jardim e fugiu para dentro de casa aos gritos para a minha irmã fechar os estores das janelas!
> É o que sei!
> Pena não estar lá, teria sido um excelente registo em foto e filme!
> 
> Atenção: Eu não moro na cidade de Chaves, mas sim em Paradela de Monforte (18km a nordeste), estes fenomenos costumam ser localizados, portanto só me servi dos dados do IM como apoio.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2007 às 01:57)

Telejornal da RTP, com a  notíca do granizo extremo em Trás-os-Montes
 e um vendaval em Guimarães.

Clicar em play ou usar link.
É a 2ª notícia do jornal, logo a seguir aos incêndios da Grécia

[VIDEO]http://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_26082007.wmv[/VIDEO]

mms://195.245.176.20/rtpfiles/videos/auto/telejornal/telej_1_26082007.wmv


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2007 às 12:29)

*Granizo arrasa colheitas e causa grandes prejuízos*

Extemporânea e violenta, a tempestade de vento, trovoada, chuva e granizo que assolou ontem o Norte do país, com particular incidência em Trás-os-Montes, surpreendeu toda a gente, alagando ruas, casas e lojas, destruindo colheitas e carros. Um pandemónio que deixou avultados prejuízos. O concelho de Vila Flor foi o mais sacrificado, devido ao granizo, cujas quantidade e proporções há muito não eram vistas, e um homem chegou a receber tratamento médico após ter sido atingido por uma pedra de gelo na cabeça, suturada com seis pontos. No parque de campismo local, o granizo deixou mossas nos carros e caravanas e arrasou as tendas dos campistas. 
Pior ficaram as aldeias de Samões, Seixo de Manhoses e Arco, daquele concelho. O presidente da Câmara de Vila Flor, Artur Pimentel, disse que alguns agricultores se queixam de perdas para lá dos 80%, valores que poderão ampliar-se, "pois nos próximos três dias, as culturas vão estragar-se ainda mais com o sol", afirmou. Vinha, oliveiras, pomares e hortas sofreram danos irreparáveis. 
Pedras como ovos - A vinha principalmente: Estimativas provisórias apontam para danos superiores a 75%. "A pedra caiu com tal força que cortou os bagos redondos", explicou José Barbosa, produtor de vinho. A dimensão dos estragos deverá aumentar, porque "o que fica apodrece, e a podridão acaba por alastrar a todo o cacho". A produção deste ano estará completamente perdida. Pimentel diz que vai contactar a Direcção Regional de Agricultura para fazer o levantamento dos prejuízos e tentar obter compensações. As pedras de gelo "eram do tamanho de ovos", descreveu um habitante de Samões, "uma coisa nunca vista por aqui", garantiu. 
Nem ali nem em Miranda do Douro. Na aldeia de Paradela, povoação raiana daquele concelho, as culturas da época, como o melão, tomate, alfaces e outras, foram completamente arrasadas por granizo de dimensões inusitadas. "Nunca tinha visto nada assim. De repente, começaram a cair grandes pedras de ganizo e, em 15 minutos, as culturas ficaram destruídas, os automóveis danificados. Houve até uma pessoa da aldeia que teve de ser tratada por causa do granizo, que o feriu na cabeça", disse ao JN Artur Gomes, residente em Paradela. E o tamanho das pedras de granizo impressionou tanto as suas vítimas que algumas, como Iria de Fátima, também de Paradela, guardaram-nas no congelador para não haver dúvidas "Apanhei-as cerca de 45 minutos depois de caírem, eram do tamanho de ovos de galinha", afiançou. Eram mesmo (ver fotos).
No Minho, só faltou o granizo, porque os ventos fortes e a chuva abundante também fizeram os seus estragos. Em Guimarães, deixaram árvores caídas, casas e centros comerciais inundados, carros danificados. As zonas baixas da cidade, como Couros e Caldeiroa, foram as mais atingidas. O centro comercial Santo António, na rua homónima, foi acometido de inundações, assim como muitos outros negócios. Os bombeiros locais não tiveram descanso, com a energia cortada por horas em várias partes da cidade.
Já em Chaves, por amarga ironia da Natureza, a trovoada de ontem teve efeito dúplice aos Bombeiros de Salvação Pública de Chaves, ajudou-os no combate ao incêndio que apagavam na freguesia de Santa Cruz, mas, por outro lado, obrigou-os a várias saídas por causa de quedas de árvores, sobretudo. "Por um lado, deu-nos jeito, mas depois, até às nove tal, foi saídas quase seguidas", disse o comandante Rui Moura. Menos mal. 

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## martinus (27 Ago 2007 às 12:55)

Notícia no jornal Correio do Minho, sobre a casa que incendiou ontem em Braga: "S. Vicente: raio provoca incêndio em habitação"

http://www.correiodominho.com/noticias.php?&IDTema=6&IDNoticia=28806


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2007 às 12:57)

Aqui por Setúbal foi bem calminho. Chuva forte das 18h30 às 19h15 de sábado e muita trovoada das 03h30 às 04h30m do mesmo dia mas de resto, calmo. Por aqui, passou ao lado


----------



## Serrano (27 Ago 2007 às 13:56)

Desde de sexta-feira ao final da tarde que se vão verificando alguns aguaceiros, uns mais fortes, outros mais fracos, mas hoje ainda não houve precipitação. Também houve queda de granizo em alguns locais, mais na noite de sábado para domingo.
De momento, o céu está nublado, com 27 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Ago 2007 às 20:32)

Gerofil disse:


> *Granizo arrasa colheitas e causa grandes prejuízos*
> 
> Extemporânea e violenta, a tempestade de vento, trovoada, chuva e granizo que assolou ontem o Norte do país, com particular incidência em Trás-os-Montes, surpreendeu toda a gente, alagando ruas, casas e lojas, destruindo colheitas e carros. Um pandemónio que deixou avultados prejuízos. O concelho de Vila Flor foi o mais sacrificado, devido ao granizo, cujas quantidade e proporções há muito não eram vistas, e um homem chegou a receber tratamento médico após ter sido atingido por uma pedra de gelo na cabeça, suturada com seis pontos. No parque de campismo local, o granizo deixou mossas nos carros e caravanas e arrasou as tendas dos campistas.
> Pior ficaram as aldeias de Samões, Seixo de Manhoses e Arco, daquele concelho. O presidente da Câmara de Vila Flor, Artur Pimentel, disse que alguns agricultores se queixam de perdas para lá dos 80%, valores que poderão ampliar-se, "pois nos próximos três dias, as culturas vão estragar-se ainda mais com o sol", afirmou. Vinha, oliveiras, pomares e hortas sofreram danos irreparáveis.
> ...



Bons registos Gerofil! É a confirmação do que se passou lá em Chaves, foi exactamente por essa hora que divulgam, por momentos tive a sensação que estavam a duvidar da veracidade dos meus post´s, apesar de não estar lá acredito no que a minha família me comunica!
Esperemos pelo Inverno e que mais notícias de fenómenos extremos cheguem!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 10:53)

*Milhares de euros de prejuízos no Lar dos Santos Passos*

Os prejuízos não estão ainda contabilizados, mas a Irmandade dos Santos Passos fala de um prejuízo de milhares de euros provocados pelo mau tempo deste domingo.
A chuva intensa que se registou em Guimarães provocou a inundação do Lar dos Santos Passos. A inundação atingiu a totalidade das instalações e obrigou a evacuar os utentes do Lar que agora estão instalados, provisoriamente, no primeiro andar do edifício. O dirigente da Instituição, José Couceiro, lembra que o problema é recorrente.
Sempre que a chuva é mais intensa, o ribeiro de Couros enche. Por isso, no lar dos Santos Passos teme-se o pior. É uma vida com o perigo sempre à espreita.

Guimarães Digital


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 11:16)

Também na Galiza também cairam "calhaus" como em Trás-os-Montes:




> *Bolas de granizo del tamaño de pelotas de pimpón «apedrearon» el lunes una parroquia de Cambre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: La Voz de Galicia




> *Las fuertes tormentas registradas de madrugada en Galicia alertaron a los vecinos e inundaron garajes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: La Voz de Galicia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Ago 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (25-26 Agosto 2007)*

*Trânsito interrompido com queda de árvores em Chaves*

Muitas árvores caídas e estradas interrompidas. Esta foi a principal consequência da trovoada de sábado no concelho de Chaves. Só na Estrada Nacional 103 caíram três, impedido o trânsito automóvel. Em Santa Cruz, uma outra árvore caiu sobre uma garagem. Danificou fios eléctricos e telefónicos. Por sua vez, em Vidago, de acordo com os bombeiros locais, uma grande árvore caiu sobre um Mercedes que se encontrava estacionado junto à praça de táxis da vila. Felizmente, não causou  ferimentos aos seus ocupantes. Além disso, os Bombeiros de Chaves e de Vidago, apoiados pelos Grupo de Intervenção Permanente da GNR, foram ainda chamados a intervir em várias acções de limpeza de pavimento de vias, invadidas por terra. 
Ainda por efeito da trovoada, a caleira da Câmara Municipal vergou e, nas imediações da cidade, partiram-se as montras de um concessionário de automóveis. No centro histórico, a chuva e o vento derrubaram uma das imagens de grande dimensão expostas no âmbito do Festival Internacional de Imagem e danificaram outras duas. 
No entanto, por outro lado, as fortes chuvadas foram uma ajuda preciosa para os Bombeiros de Salvação Pública de Chaves que se encontravam a combater um incêndio na freguesia de Santa Cruz. “Por um lado, deu-nos jeito, mas depois, até às nove tal, foi saídas quase seguidas”, confirmou, ao Semanário TRANSMONTANO, o comandante Rui Moura. 

Data de Publicação: 30/08/2007

_in: Semanário Transmontano_


----------



## Brigantia (1 Set 2007 às 01:01)

> Temporal arrasa culturas e automóveis
> 
> 30-08-2007
> Governo não concede ajudas. Só os que têm seguros de colheita podem colmatar prejuízos
> ...



Fonte: Mensageiro de Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (1 Set 2007 às 01:05)

> Mau tempo atinge Trás-os-Montes
> 
> Vidros de automóveis partidos, chapa amassada, culturas hortícolas destruídas, telhados danificados e avultados prejuízos foram o resultado das trovoadas, seguidas da queda intensa de granizo que, anteontem, se abateu sobre a região trasmontana.
> 
> ...


Copyright © Francisco Pinto/Fernando Cordeiro

Fonte: Jornal Nordeste


----------



## I_Pereira (2 Set 2007 às 02:31)

Apanhei-a 
Estava era do lado errado da Serra da Estrela e Serra do Açor, que praticamente travaram a trovoada de passar para este lado. Foi pena senão tinha apanhado muitas mais fotos mesmo  Não tive espectáculo sonoro mas o luminoso foi simplesmente excelente  Amanhã volto a casa e já devo ter tempo para mostrar algumas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 02:44)

I_Pereira disse:


> Apanhei-a
> Estava era do lado errado da Serra da Estrela e Serra do Açor, que praticamente travaram a trovoada de passar para este lado. Foi pena senão tinha apanhado muitas mais fotos mesmo  Não tive espectáculo sonoro mas o luminoso foi simplesmente excelente  Amanhã volto a casa e já devo ter tempo para mostrar algumas fotos



Venham daí essas fotos...ficamos a aguardar


----------

